# new doctors old diagnosis



## gbear (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi there I'm new here and could use some advice please

I am a 30 year old woman and married with 3 kids.

I was diagnosed with hypothyoidism four years ago and sent home with a prescription for levothyroxin and told I would need to take it forever but I'd feel ok.

I moved to a new area not long after this. I was diagnosed with hashimotos with basically the same outcome. I went back to the doctors as I was feeling worse and in pain all the time. He said it was probably fybromyalgia. He gave me tramadol. They said my tsh was fine so I should stop taking levo. I went back complaining I felt awful and was told I would eventually need to see an endocrinologist but it wasn't neccesary yet as my tsh was just out of range. They put me back on levo, gave me more tramadol and sent me home. This continued for two years.

I have now moved back to another new area (due to my huband's work). I told my new gp my whole story and gave her my list of current symptoms and asked about a referral to an endocrinologist. My gp said it would be best to start from scratch and retested me for hashimotos. I am back on levothyroxin and tramadol with no referral in sight.

Currently my symptoms are:

aches and pains everywhere

burning feelings across different places

hips and knees hurt (currently using a walking stick)

headaches particularly painful at the lower back of my head

pain in my eyes

blotches in left eye

dizziness and nausea

breathing problems

constantly exhausted

shaking

numbness and weakness in hand and legs

bells palsy (I got this years ago but the problems seem to persist)

cramps and tightening pains especially in legs

chest pain

fluttering heartbeat

IBS

I was too poorly to walk to the surgery for my last appointment so I had a phone consultation. A GP who had never even looked at me said my hip and knee problems were probably due to my being overweight and the levo and a diet should help. I am 5ft 5 size 8 and weigh a little over eight stone!! What a presumption to make.

I know it's a long list and I'm sorry to go on but I can't get the answers from my GPs. Each new GP seems to treat me as a new diagnosis and I have to start at the beginning again. Should I be pushing for more than just a prescription or is all this normal? I am so down. I have disabled children and I left work to look after them properly but I can't. In the last few years I have gone from being the most energetic optimistic happy person who always saw the good to a mess. My husband is amazing. He supports me, understands me, doesn't ask anything of me and is currently working full time then coming home and doing everything here. We don't live near any family and are new to this area so no friends either. I feel like I am letting him and my kids down but I don't know what to do.

Can somebody please show me a light at the end of this tunnel because I don't know what else to do.

Thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

gbear,

Sorry to hear you are having such a hard time receiving the proper treatment.



> I went back complaining I felt awful and was told I would eventually need to see an endocrinologist but it wasn't neccesary yet as my tsh was just out of range


Just out of range is what's concerning - you likely were just out of high range which means you were fairly hypo.

Please request the latest test results for what tests have been done to you? Post them along with ranges.

It sounds to me like you have been hypo and simply not properly medicated on replacement.

Free T-4 and Free T-3 are very important tests to have run when you are taking replacement medications because they show the active hormone in your system. Unfortunately most of us have to insist the doctors run these tests. You may want to insist they run the Free tests at your next lab.

How much levothyroxine are you currently taking? For how long?

A;ot of us have muscle pains if we are in a hypo state - these should resolve once you are properly medicated.

Other tests to consider asking for - Ferritin, Vit D and B-12, all of which can contribute to fatigue and possibly muscle pain.


----------

